# impossible to get a six pack...



## pumpthatiron (Oct 9, 2004)

i'm fat, but i was WAYYY fatter before... Is it true that it's impossible for fat people to lose all the fat and get a good looking six pack? my friend was saying that they get loose skin which doesn't let them get a six pack... well i have i think stretch marks on the side of my stomach and i don't think i'll be able to get a six pack... i put the pictures in my gallery... can someone tell me if that's true or should i keep on trying...?

I have uploaded the pictures in my gallery of the stretch marks...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 9, 2004)

and how long do u think it will take me to get a six pack granted i work hard to get it


----------



## SportinStyle (Oct 9, 2004)

Well it's hard to say. If you were like REALLY fat then I would say it might be hard to get a six-pack without surgery. But if not then it's possible. Don't sweat it though, six packs arn't everything. I would much rather have a big chest than my six pack.

As for how long.... however long it takes to get you down to about 6-10% bodyfat.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 9, 2004)

i wasn't REALLY fat, i was about 200 pounds 5'8 at one point when i was benching 140 pounds meaning that it was mostly from fat...  the BMI at one point was like 29...


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 9, 2004)

I think anyone can get a six pack if they use the correct training methods. It's a two step process - you have to work the abs so they become developed, then you have to cut body fat in order to display them. 

 Do some ab exercises, then work on your diet. Everyone has abs, it's just that you can't see them on some people because they're hidden under a layer of fat. Saying that something is impossible is just giving yourself an excuse to be lazy. It's a cop out.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 9, 2004)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I think anyone can get a six pack if they use the correct training methods. It's a two step process - you have to work the abs so they become developed, then you have to cut body fat in order to display them.
> 
> Do some ab exercises, then work on your diet. Everyone has abs, it's just that you can't see them on some people because they're hidden under a layer of fat. Saying that something is impossible is just giving yourself an excuse to be lazy. It's a cop out.


 I know a gut who was about 310 pounds and 5'9.  He know has an awesome six pack with a lot of hard work and clean diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

I was close to 300 and I can get a six pack. 200lbs is nothing.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 9, 2004)

did u guys see the stretch marks i have on the side of my stomach?  will they go away??


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think they will go away but I wouldn't even worry about that.  I have seen a lot of bodybuilders with stretchmarks


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

Stretchmarks are kinda normal. I have them also, can make it look like it's because of muscles once you build up


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 9, 2004)

lol good idea


----------



## bigsampson (Oct 9, 2004)

I have stretch marks to on my abdomen, but when I dropped the body fat I never got the look I wanted. The tight look. I had to much loose skin, but I plan on having some plastic surgery to take care of that in the next year after Nursing school. 

Keep trying for that six pack bro. Don't get discouraged even if you start seeing some extra skin keep at it.  If you cut that body fat with diet and exercise and some extra sagging skin is hanging around there is always plastic surgery there is no shame in having it. A lot of people have plastic surgery. I remeber a guy on this board a while back sayin that he got which was before I became a meber of this board


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

I might be completely wrong here bigsampson, but at your age I don't see any reason why you still have loose skin. What BF are you at and how much weight did yoiu lose?


----------



## milliman (Oct 10, 2004)

Yo Pump,

If you watched what you ate and did cardio 6 days a week, you could have a 6 pack in 3 to 4 months. Look at the EAS website and look at the body transformations that have gone on there. These pics are real.

I did the same thing but I did not have the weight problem. But I dropped from 17 to 8% body fat in 3 months while I was eating 3000 calories per day. Also got stronger than ever before in my life. 

You just have to control the food intake, that is the hardest part.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 10, 2004)

Cardio six times a day, enormous strength gains, and 9 percent of your body fat dropped - all in one program?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think he did cardio 6 times a week not a day DD


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 10, 2004)

Err, my bad   Still, cardio 6 times a week, 9 percent body fat drop, and strength gains -  where do I sign up for that?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 10, 2004)

i'm fat and i'll always be fat.. i guess i should start accepting that and just work on getting stronger


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 10, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i'm fat and i'll always be fat.. i guess i should start accepting that and just work on getting stronger



you just need some motivation bro. you can change your body into damn near anything you want with the right tools and patience. keep experimenting.....you will find what works.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i'm fat and i'll always be fat.. i guess i should start accepting that and just work on getting stronger


That is a crappy attitude man! There are soooo many people on this site that have done amazing things with their bodies! It takes knowledge, patience and discipline to do it but of course you can do it. First step is really believing. When I was close to 300 of course I didn't believe I'd ever lose the weight. But now of course I believe. Just do it and try to keep motivated.


----------



## shad (Oct 11, 2004)

wow dude what are you talking about.

Its very realistic to set your goals for getting a six pack. It doesnt matter how heavy you are or were. What you have to do is simply build on your abdominal muscles and lower your bodyfat as mentioned above to 6-10%. You will see it. Being fat at one point has no effect on your future goals.

Stretchmarks will fade out slowly. But it will take longer if you are building on that section with the stretchmarks; since you porbably will be expanding the skin further.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 11, 2004)

Stretchmarks are no big deal. So you've got some strechmarks?? So what? .. If the choice is to be fat and have stretchmarks, or to have a six-pack with stretchmarks, I know which one I'd pick. 

 Stop making excuses and looking for pity. Get on a diet and go hit the gym. You can do anything you put your mind to! ..  If you need motivation, go through some magazines and cut out a photo of a person who has the body you'd like to have. Look at that photo every day, then go look in the mirror. You can have that body too, but you need to work at it - just like the guy in the photo did!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 11, 2004)

thats the thing about bb is it takes patience. that is why america fails at diets. they want to lose 20 pounds in a week and get discouraged when they only lose 1. no one got fat overnight so no one is going to be ripped overnight. hang in there bro.....there is a solution you just have to find it through trial and error.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll take a 6 pack of Miller Lite please.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

oh...I have stretch marks from my monster child.  I still tote a six pac.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 11, 2004)

thx guys, i'll try my hardest and if i succeed, i will post pictures of my six pack lol on this site


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

Not IF, WHEN you succeed. Gotta start with your attitude towards this!


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 11, 2004)

lol K, WHEN i get my rock hard six pack, i'll post the pictures up


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 11, 2004)

There we go!!


----------

